# Lease and Rental Deposits



## Pulgar (Mar 5, 2018)

Greetings all - my first post here I believe!

Sorry to push further OT - but re: security deposits, we've had issues 3 times over the past 4 years. Very similar silliness to that mentioned above, so our solution last time was to plan ahead, let the owner know about 4 months out that they can either pay us back the deposit or simply take it as rental pre-paid. 
No owner ever had the money to return, that we've encountered... and finding workable solutions seems to work better than simply digging our heels in and getting frustrated.
That said ... the owners in the past have copped some pretty severe tongue-lashings from my very feisty wife hahaha


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I think you are referencing a previous thread on this subject. I have done the same as you in a couple instances, just used the deposit as prepaid rent. Causes some consternation but otherwise I felt it would be lost.

Fred


----------



## Pulgar (Mar 5, 2018)

oops! Sorry - yes my post was in reference to another thread ... 

:redface:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have only rented 2 places here. Paid a deposit in one of them. Got it back with no problems. In the US I never got a deposit back...EVER...


----------

